# Help! Been taking the wrong dose of buserelin!



## Fitness Fanatic (Mar 12, 2014)

I am so stupid. I've done FET before but somehow I've managed to have forgotten to reduce my dose of buserelin from 500mcg to 200mcg, I should have reduced it on the 31st July when I started the progynova but I've carried on at 500mcg.

Scan tomorrow to check my lining but I'm guessing that because I've been taking a high dose my lining won't have built up and it will all be delayed (FET due next Thursday) or worse it will be cancelled because I've messed it all up.

I'm so upset and annoyed with myself! 

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

Your clinic may just give you longer on the estrogen patches to build up your lining, I wouldn't have thought they'd cancel after just 1 progress check of your lining. 

Hope your scan isn't as bad as your expecting


----------



## VCR (May 7, 2015)

Hi Fitness Fanatic,

I've been panic-searching on Google this morning because I forgot to take my Buserelin shot last night.  On my 'travels' I've seen that, under their protocols, a number of people don't seem to reduce the Buserelin from 0.5 to 0.2.

I hope the scan went well.

Vxx


----------



## evan80 (Nov 30, 2013)

Fitness frantic i was never told to reduce my buserelin dose. Was left on 0.5 till i started progesterone pessaries which was around 5 days before transfer. I am sure you will be ok. By the way i got a bfp on that cycle so i had no problens with the high dose of buserelin


----------

